# openELS - Open Source Projekt - Hilfe gesucht



## openELS (5. Feb 2007)

Hallo an alle!

Ich wende mich hier an dieses JAVA Forum weil ich mal in die Runde fragen will wer den Interesse an dem schon bei Sourceforge angemeldeten Projekt OpenELS hat.

OpenELS steht hierbei für Open Einsatz-Leit-System. Es soll eine Opensource variante eines Einsatzorganisationsprogramms werden für z.B. THW, DRK, FFW, JUH, ASB, Kumunen usw.

Es wird auf JAVA Basis Programmiert und soll später auch folgende Features enthalten.

+ Einsatzeingabe
+ Geoinformationen des Eingegeben
+ Gefahrenstoffhilfesystem
+ Fahrzeugverwaltung
+ Personenverwaltung
+ Wetterinformationen (Wind, Regen, Wetterwarnungen)
+ Spezialinformationen
+ uvm...

schon angefrage Features...

+ WLAN unterstützung (z.B. Datenaustausch unter den Organisationen bei einer Großveranstaltung)
+ Funkprotokollserver
+ uvm...

Wer daran Interesse hat (Designen, Coden, Kritik etc.) kann sich gerne unter

www.openels.qu.am

Im Developer Forum melden (Oder natürlich hier)

Danke fürs Lesen und Diskutieren...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael B.


----------



## dieta (6. Feb 2007)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal ganz pessimistisch fragen:

Wenn diese Soetware jetzt warum-auch-immer abschmiert, und dann läuft was schief und es gibt einen Sachschaden, der, wäre die Software nicht abgeschmiert, hätte verhindert werden können.

Wer übernimmt dann die Haftung?


----------



## openELS (6. Feb 2007)

Wir übernehmen natürlich keine Haftung für Softwarefehler. Sie ist noch NICHT für eine Organisation bestimmt, hat auch nichts DIRKET mit dem THW oder anderen Organisationen zu tuen

mfg


----------



## triptle T (11. Apr 2007)

wie wäre es mit ein paar mehr informationen? das ganze hört sich ja schon spannend an, aber auf eurer seite gibt es ja leider noch nichts zu sehen und auch das developer forum ist noch nicht bereit.


----------

